# New Cat Owner Here



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone.... My Name is Shawn and I am not only new to your forum but new to owning a Cat, but dont fear my Fiance has had multiple cats over the years her last one just passing away at the ripe age of 21.

We picked up a 11 Week old Kitten on 11/5/06 from a friend of her mothers. The Kitten is alredy litter box trained and is a part time outdoor cat. We picked her up and within a day we had picked the name Dusty for her cause wel she enjoys going under things, getting covered in dust and then comming to play with you.

She is a tabby cat, possibly american shorthair but were not sure. Her first day at the house consisted of us fetching her from behind the toilet, fridge, ect... but she is quickly warming up and has found some better spots to be alone without being totally hidden. She uses the litter box when we take her there but has yet to go to it on her own, were working on that. 

About me well ive never had a "real pet" as my finace says Ive had fish, lizards, hampsters but never a dog or cat. I absoloutly love cats and finally decided to get one when the oppertunity came around. My Fiance has had cats and dog as a child so this is not new to her at all. 

I am hapy I found this place and cant wait to watch my new kitten grow.

Shawn & Erin & Dusty


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Shawn, I'm sure you will learn alot here


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Shawn, and welcome from the jellicle tribe


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , post pics if you can! :wink:


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Pics Below


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, what a cute kitten!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Well she has discovered her new favorite spot, ontop of my dresser right about my head when I sleep. And she decided to play with the plastic bag up there for a while and kept waking me up. I had to put her outside so I could get some sleep but she didnt seem to mind, no whining no crying.

Shes really become a jumper too which means now I have to cat proof all my high places lol...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad to hear she's settling in well. Be careful with those plastic bags...cats can get in trouble playing with them just like kids.


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dangit, she blinked.....








Very Sleepy Kitty on her First Day Home.....








Dusty Strikes a Pose......








Makeshift Paper Bed.....








Mommie and Dusty taking a nap.....








Crazy Electric Eyes.....








Dusty Playing with a model of my Real Car....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That last picture is so cute and cool 8)


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Cat Forum. And cute pics.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Shawn, and welcome. Your Dusty is a pretty little girl. The pictures are great! Are her eyes that green? They're beautiful!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Shawn, and welcome. Your Dusty is a pretty little girl. The pictures are great! Are her eyes that green? They're beautiful!


Looks like the flash of the camera, I think they are yellow or yellowish green.


----------



## wickedcube07 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Hi*

Well welcome to haveing a Furbaby into your life and family. I have three beautiful solid black cats, name Jhett-Li, Tiny-Tiny and Fum-Fum Salem. Now hes the newest member to our family and I found him at a convenience store just scouting for food and I brought him home, we named him and he seems to take to my youngest cat name Tiny-Tiny which they play and sleep together. As for Jhett-Li shes Tiny-Tiny mommy but she tends to growl and hiss at the other two cats and I think its beause shes getting old and into that mood. I love my Furbabies alot and they give me lots of joy and happiness but to me I seen them as my kids not my cats. I bond with Tiny-Tiny the most and she sleeps with me and she is so nosey she has to know what everybody is doing in the house. As for Salem he was already litter trained and he has this weird meow which he tends to squeak instead of meow and its funny to hear him when he wants to be fed. I also have two white mice which the furbabies know not to bother with them and I have no names for them either. Just love, cuddle and talk to your new cat and Im sure it will know how much you love them and most of all, give it time to get use to their new surroundings, cats tend to find places to hide or places they feel comfortable to sleep at. Its good you have a furbaby.


----------

